#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Gezocht dames die aan hun gezondheid willen werken en afvallen of aankomen!

## Healthcoachnab

Gezocht dames die aan hun gezondheid willen werken!

*lekker eten.
*afvallen.
*geen honger
*100% natuurlijk en glutenvrij
*gratis recepten en workouts
*progamma's voor elk budget
*gratis online coaching
*een team om elkaar te supporten.

Wil jij dit ook en ben jij gemotiveerd? 
Wil jij afvallen of aankomen, maar het lukt je niet alleen?
Stuur me een berichtje hier of op whatsapp! 0651215965.

----------


## Pacifista

wat is er mis met vrouwen die een eetlust hebben.
wat maken jullie vrouwen onzeker met dit soort troep.
gezond zijn ze als ze gelukkig zijn, en gezond zullen wij nooit zijn in europa.
geen enkele mens is dat sinds de neolitische tijdperk.
alleen afrika is gezond voor ons

----------


## lieve_dame

gratis recepten, workouts en gratis online coaching. Maar voor elk programma's een budget. Wat is het nou? Gratis of niet?

----------


## Eman

Klinkt interessant. Ik heb een PM gestuurd.

----------


## Angelinaputri

Hi ladies,


Superleuk om met dames te kletsen over verantwoord afvallen.


Ik heb laatst een detox kuur gedaan van JuiceXpress voor 3 dagen en was niet superveel kwijt (1 kilo) maar merkte enorm verschil in mijn energie (na een dag hoofdpijn, zucht) en daardoor heb ik meer energie tijdens het sporten!
Consistent sporten blijft een hassle..


Gembershotjes drink ik nog steeds elke dag, maar heb moeite met gezond eten gedurende de dag...
Anybody de gouden tip??? Wil echt nog 5 kilo kwijt..


Liefs,


Lina!

----------

